# Problem with my Galaxy S3: apps sidebar gone



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 26, 2013)

In the last few weeks my S3 upgraded to Jelly Bean. One of the more visible aspects of this is that there was a new narrow one-app wide sidebar down the left side. This enabled two apps to be worked simultaneously splitting the screen horizontally. I did not use this much but just checked it out a few times. The sidebar also had a semi-circular tab in the middle which you could use to pull it out with.

However when you look at pictures that fill the whole screen, part of the picture is hidden by the tab. I soon learned that by holding down the home key for a while the tab disappears.

I have had the tab disappeared mode in use for a bit expecting it to reappear when switching on the phone which it used to to. Now however the sidebar has completely gone and I can't get it back. I have even re-started the phone.

Does anyone know what I need to do? I didn't use it much but I would like all the features of the phone to be working.


----------



## hippogriff (Feb 26, 2013)

Press and hold the back button


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 26, 2013)

Sheesh! hippogriff, I thank you from the bottom of my cpu. I was poncing about long-pressing the home key instead of the back button. You are a genius. Very grateful I am. Such a dumb thing to do when I thought I knew what I was doing.  This represents the great big smile on my face.


----------

